# cant get rid of blemish



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

So ive been painting my side skirts which people maybe aware of from another thread anyway im having a small issue during one of the coats I decided to give the back of the panel a bit of heat with a heat gun as it seemed to help the paint settle flatter but in one are I went a bit mad and it bubbled so I left it to dry then flattened it right down so there was nothing visible but when I put another coat on the blemishes reappear see photo below ive since given it another 2 coats each time the marks reappear despite sanding it each time,
so whats going on why wont the blemishes go?


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

When its flat


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

I can see one or two pinholes this could be from the solvents or something that was already there, needs sanding back to a sound base, prime and repaint


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

JCoxy said:


> I can see one or two pinholes this could be from the solvents or something that was already there, needs sanding back to a sound base, prime and repaint


this - but also degrease between every stage.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

but would pin holes cause the above blemishes each time


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

its bizarre I smooth it tack it and each time the oulines of the original bubbles raise up.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If solvent is underneath it will keep appearing, much like a knot in wood.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

ok so what if I put a number of layers on without sanding then on the last coat say number 3 I flatten and recoat maybe that would work as ive built up layers between the sovents.
What du think


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

is it a flat colour or metallic?

if its flat colour why not try to flat it smooth and see how it polishes up?


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a flat colour and yeah worth a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

To me it looks like silicon contamination - if you don't kill it then it just keeps biting back.

If it's not silicon you need some etch primer.


----------



## shiffty (Jun 30, 2008)

it only came about when I over heated it could it be the base and primer have mixed cause a reaction or something ?

I think im gonna have to go back to gel in that area anyway and prime and paint again.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Safest option is just remove the area of concern, prime and paint etc.


----------

